# Nikon vs. Canon



## hombredelmar

Hello everyone!
Nikon vs. Canon.
What do you guys think about Canon system for a wedding photography?
I have heard from those who shoot with Nikon that Canon is not the best choice to shoot weddings with since canons dont sync with their speed lights as good as Nikon. What do you guys think about that? 
I myself a Canon guy and invested lots of money to Canon accessories and lenses.


----------



## Scatterbrained

I think your info is a bit outdated.   Canon's latest system is all radio controlled and has the Nikon guys ogling it.   If you're already invested in gear I don't see a compelling reason to switch.


----------



## TheNevadanStig

This is just going to be the same as Ford vs Chevy. It's a debate that has fans of both when they both have similar models, that do the same thing, most likely equally as well. Everyone has different tastes, some cameras feel better in the hands to some then others. Doesn't mean one is clearly better than the other. If either made a crap product, they wouldn't be around as long as others had.
I like Nikon simply because the first camera I ever had was a Canon, that went back for warranty work 4-5 times. It frustrated me and I decided not to go with Canon anymore. Does it mean everyone will have a terrible issue with them? No. Simply a personal choice. I have the same luck with Apple products, they just seem to literally fall apart it my hands.


----------



## CdTSnap

Oh no he didnt! (clicks fingers)


----------



## Derrel




----------



## lambertpix

Are you really worried about what someone else is telling you about your equipment?  If it's working for you, I'm not sure I'd lose too much sleep over it.

If all else fails, though, and you need to unload some of that Canon equipment so you can gear up on the Nikon bandwagon, I'd be happy to take some of it off your hands -- at a discount, of course, owing to the fact that it doesn't work so well and all that...


----------



## goodguy

Both Canon and Nikon make full frame cameras that will be very effective in any type of photography.
Each system has its pro's and con's but overall both are very good systems.


----------



## jaomul

Bob Dylan or Neil Young?

I'm surprised this thread isn't locked down yet


----------



## Overread

Canon or Nikon with pro gear and a photographer who knows what they are doing only have very minor differences between them - and that's only at the technical level. At the artistic/creative level there really isn't anything one can do that the other can't. There are legions of wedding photographers using Canon and legions using Nikon and both groups produce great works. 


Generally speaking when you've got pro gear and lower quality results the problem is often the person behind the camera than the camera itself.


----------



## runnah

It's all about purchase justification. Most people can only afford one camera system at a time so when they do buy one they defend it with all their Internet fury.

I chose my system as it best fit my needs without making too many compromises in one area or another.


----------



## acparsons

Both.


----------



## runnah




----------



## Designer

hombredelmar said:


> I have heard from those who shoot with Nikon that Canon is not the best choice to shoot weddings with since canons don&#8217;t sync with their speed lights as good as Nikon.



When you read things like that on the internet, it's important to understand the context, including what actual experience the writer has on the topic.  In other words; the writer may have been referencing the Nikon CLS, which Canon doesn't have, or he may have been trying to use a non-matching speedlight on his Canon.  Without further inquiry, we cannot know why someone would write something like that.  

Probably a more important difference is the color rendition of each manufacturer's lenses, sensors, and firmware.  I think that is where you could make some rational comparisons.


----------



## table1349




----------



## CoBilly

TheNevadanStig said:


> This is just going to be the same as Ford vs Chevy. It's a debate that has fans of both when they both have similar models, that do the same thing, most likely equally as well. Everyone has different tastes, some cameras feel better in the hands to some then others. Doesn't mean one is clearly better than the other. If either made a crap product, they wouldn't be around as long as others had.
> I like Nikon simply because the first camera I ever had was a Canon, that went back for warranty work 4-5 times. It frustrated me and I decided not to go with Canon anymore. Does it mean everyone will have a terrible issue with them? No. Simply a personal choice. I have the same luck with Apple products, they just seem to literally fall apart it my hands.



Pfffft, neither.  Mercedes for life!


----------



## runnah

CoBilly said:


> Pfffft, neither.  Mercedes for life!



No, BMW!

Merc hasn't made a good looking car in 40 years.


----------



## goodguy

runnah said:


> CoBilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft, neither.  Mercedes for life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, BMW!
> 
> Merc hasn't made a good looking car in 40 years.
Click to expand...

Actually I like the SLS, AMAZING car!!!
I also like the 750i and S550 equaly, thank god I cant afford either or else I'd have a heck of a time choosing between the 2.

Oh I know I'd get a 911 4S.........................problem solved


----------



## Derrel

Camera doesn't matter much. It's the CLOTHES the camera-holder is wearing that make alllllll the difference!!! Fancy suit or tux= awesome wedding pics!!! Cargo shorts or sweatpants = lousy wedding pics. I thought everybody knew that.


----------



## runnah

Neither Merc or BMW make pretty cars, but BMW are less ugly. Merc set the standard "look" for big sedans and every other brand has made sure theirs look just like it. Now you see an 80k merc that looks like a 25k Hyundai.

Porsche hasn't changed their design in 60 years. Granted it's a good design.


----------



## runnah

Derrel said:


> Camera doesn't matter much. It's the CLOTHES the camera-holder is wearing that make alllllll the difference!!! Fancy suit or tux= awesome wedding pics!!! Cargo shorts or sweatpants = lousy wedding pics. I thought everybody knew that.




It's all about the glass and IMO canon is in the lead by a hair. Body wise Nikon has more performance but when it comes to video, Canon wins.

So really if we wanted the perfect camera we'd get a D800 with canon glass and Canon video "stuff".


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

Ya know I'm really offended that Sony didn't make the list of brands to choose from.


----------



## goodguy

runnah said:


> Porsche hasn't changed their design in 60 years. Granted it's a good design.


The Porsche 911 design is like a Rolex Submariner, they got the basic design right the first time and they just keep improving the inside but not the exterior design.


----------



## robbins.photo

Derrel said:


> Camera doesn't matter much. It's the CLOTHES the camera-holder is wearing that make alllllll the difference!!! Fancy suit or tux= awesome wedding pics!!! Cargo shorts or sweatpants = lousy wedding pics. I thought everybody knew that.



So then wide brim Purple hat with tassles + purple leisure suit + shoes with goldfish in the heels = Runnah?


----------



## Scatterbrained

Designer said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard from those who shoot with Nikon that Canon is not the best choice to shoot weddings with since canons dont sync with their speed lights as good as Nikon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you read things like that on the internet, it's important to understand the context, including what actual experience the writer has on the topic.  In other words; the writer may have been referencing the Nikon CLS, which Canon doesn't have, ..........
> ...........
Click to expand...

 CLS is just Nikon's marketing speak for automated/advanced flash functions.  If you actually look at what falls under the umbrage of CLS you'll find each and every feature available on the Canon system.


----------



## Scatterbrained

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Ya know I'm really offended that Sony didn't make the list of brands to choose from.


Sony who??


----------



## Derrel

As in all religious wars, there's lots of propaganda and of course, efforts to convert the heathens to "the right way, the light way, the righteous path," and all that...

Like this sign I shot last night on a walk around the neighborhood...wow...now this group really takes it to an extreme.




This group worships Sony cameras and lenses.


----------



## JerryLove

hombredelmar said:


> Hello everyone!
> Nikon vs. Canon.
> What do you guys think about Canon system for a wedding photography?


Obviously nothing less than a Hasselblad can possibly be used for something as important as a wedding. What a silly question.


----------



## robbins.photo

Derrel said:


> As in all religious wars, there's lots of propaganda and of course, efforts to convert the heathens to "the right way, the light way, the righteous path," and all that...
> 
> Like this sign I shot last night on a walk around the neighborhood...wow...now this group really takes it to an extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> This group worships Sony cameras and lenses.



Wow..that seems just really, well tame for a group of Sony worshipers.  I really would have expected a little bit more of "Lord of the Flies" kind of action.  Guess I'm a little dissapointed really.


----------



## runnah

robbins.photo said:


> Wow..that seems just really, well tame for a group of Sony worshipers.  I really would have expected a little bit more of "Lord of the Flies" kind of action.  Guess I'm a little dissapointed really.




I have obtained exclusive images from the annual Nikon user's ceremony.


----------



## robbins.photo

runnah said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..that seems just really, well tame for a group of Sony worshipers. I really would have expected a little bit more of "Lord of the Flies" kind of action. Guess I'm a little dissapointed really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have obtained exclusive images from the annual Nikon user's ceremony.
Click to expand...


I never get invited to the good parties.  Sigh.


----------



## imagemaker46

Entry level Canon/Nikon almost the same. Mid-level Canon/Nikon almost the same, High end Canon/Nikon almost the same.   I don't think it really matters what the brand, it will still always come down to the person holding the camera.


----------



## hombredelmar

Scatterbrained said:


> I think your info is a bit outdated.  Canon's latest system is all radio controlled and has the Nikon guys ogling it. If you're already invested in gear I don't see a compelling reason to switch.



Thank you, i feel better now!!!!!!!


----------



## hombredelmar

TheNevadanStig said:


> This is just going to be the same as Ford vs Chevy. It's a debate that has fans of both when they both have similar models, that do the same thing, most likely equally as well. Everyone has different tastes, some cameras feel better in the hands to some then others. Doesn't mean one is clearly better than the other. If either made a crap product, they wouldn't be around as long as others had.
> I like Nikon simply because the first camera I ever had was a Canon, that went back for warranty work 4-5 times. It frustrated me and I decided not to go with Canon anymore. Does it mean everyone will have a terrible issue with them? No. Simply a personal choice. I have the same luck with Apple products, they just seem to literally fall apart it my hands.



Thank you for your responce, you have a point


----------



## hombredelmar

goodguy said:


> Both Canon and Nikon make full frame cameras that will be very effective in any type of photography.
> Each system has its pro's and con's but overall both are very good systems.



thanks, I hear you !!!


----------



## hombredelmar

Guys thank you for the participation. I never meant to offend anyone here.  I understand that the question that I asked was posted here hundreds times.
Many thanks!


----------



## Designer

hombredelmar said:


> I never meant to offend anyone here.


LOL!  You only offended half of us, so no big deal.

Oops, I just offended the Sony/Pentax portions.


----------



## SCraig

There is no Nikon vs. Canon, there is Nikon and there is Canon.  Some prefer one, others prefer the other.  Nuf' said.


----------



## hombredelmar

SCraig said:


> There is no Nikon vs. Canon, there is Nikon and there is Canon. Some prefer one, others prefer the other. Nuf' said.



Got your point, thank you !!!


----------



## table1349

SCraig said:


> *There is no Nikon vs. Canon*,


Oh you don't use the search function much do you.  There are A LOT of Nikon vs. Canon and Canon vs. Nikon out there.  Not that they mean a damn thing, but there are a lot of them.  :lmao:


----------



## hombredelmar

gryphonslair99 said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no Nikon vs. Canon*,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you don't use the search function much do you. There are A LOT of Nikon vs. Canon and Canon vs. Nikon out there. Not that they mean a damn thing, but there are a lot of them. :lmao:
Click to expand...


I do use the search function as a matter of fact


----------



## CoBilly

runnah said:


> CoBilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft, neither.  Mercedes for life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, BMW!
> 
> Merc hasn't made a good looking car in 40 years.
Click to expand...


What?! You're high, my W124 is a classic. And the first gen CLS is awesome, in looks and build.

*I worked on Benzes professionally for 13 years so I am significantly biased


----------



## runnah

CoBilly said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoBilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft, neither.  Mercedes for life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, BMW!
> 
> Merc hasn't made a good looking car in 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?! You're high, my W124 is a classic. And the first gen CLS is awesome, in looks and build.
> 
> *I worked on Benzes professionally for 13 years so I am significantly biased
Click to expand...


Oh dear god the 80's Mercs are the worst! With the exception of the cosworth 190, they are totally blah.


----------



## sonicbuffalo

I thought everyone knew that Nikon users wear tuxes all the time, and canon users wear workout shorts!


----------



## runnah

sonicbuffalo said:


> I thought everyone knew that Nikon users wear tuxes all the time, and canon users wear workout shorts!



We have to wear loose fitting trunks to make room for our enormous genitals.


----------



## JerryLove

runnah said:


> We have to wear loose fitting trunks to make room for our enormous genitals.


 Truly a source of annoyance for our female Canon photographers.


----------



## JacaRanda

Y'all gon' make me lose my mind up in HERE, up in here 
Y'all gon' make me go all out up in here, up in here 
Y'all gon' make me act a FOOL up in HERE, up in here 
Y'all gon' make me lose my cool up in here, up in here​


----------



## gsgary

Who ever told you that is a ****er


----------



## CoBilly

runnah said:


> CoBilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, BMW!
> 
> Merc hasn't made a good looking car in 40 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! You're high, my W124 is a classic. And the first gen CLS is awesome, in looks and build.
> 
> *I worked on Benzes professionally for 13 years so I am significantly biased
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear god the 80's Mercs are the worst! With the exception of the cosworth 190, they are totally blah.
Click to expand...


I guess you're right about them being a little mundane but the 124 is built like a tank. Mine is a diesel so it'll run forever, is pretty cheap(can do all the work myself), & gets almost 40mpg. 

Not hating on BMW's either. My next sports car will be an E46 M3


----------



## cowleystjames




----------



## cowleystjames

And just to even it up:
View attachment 72908

By the way, I drive a Range Rover and an Alfa. So feel free to have a go back


----------



## CoBilly

cowleystjames said:


> And just to even it up:
> View attachment 72908
> 
> By the way, I drive a Range Rover and an Alfa. So feel free to have a go back



Oh my god. Every British car I've ever worked on has made absolutely no sense to me at all. German car's are over engineered, almost to a fault, but British car's are just mind numbing to work on


----------



## JerryLove

CoBilly said:


> cowleystjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just to even it up:
> View attachment 72908
> 
> By the way, I drive a Range Rover and an Alfa. So feel free to have a go back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god. Every British car I've ever worked on has made absolutely no sense to me at all. German car's are over engineered, almost to a fault, but British car's are just mind numbing to work on
Click to expand...

 Though still build in the UK, the RangeRover is now Indian (Tata motors), having been bought from Ford, who bought from BMW, who bought from (I presume) LandRover. 

That said: I'm considering an LR4. Any opinions on reliability of the older ones (say 6 years ago)?


----------



## CoBilly

JerryLove said:


> CoBilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowleystjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just to even it up:
> View attachment 72908
> 
> By the way, I drive a Range Rover and an Alfa. So feel free to have a go back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god. Every British car I've ever worked on has made absolutely no sense to me at all. German car's are over engineered, almost to a fault, but British car's are just mind numbing to work on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Though still build in the UK, the RangeRover is now Indian (Tata motors), having been bought from Ford, who bought from BMW, who bought from (I presume) LandRover.
> 
> That said: I'm considering an LR4. Any opinions on reliability of the older ones (say 6 years ago)?
Click to expand...


I worked on German car's my entire career so I didn't pay that much attention to British cars. But from what I've heard it's only blind luck that you get a Land Rover that isn't a pain in the ass when it's new. However, once it's several years old and had some miles put on it it should be OK provided it's had ALL of the maintenance done on time and with quality parts/fluids. Then it's normally about longer life wear items such as suspension bushings, drivetrain components, and external engine components(like a water pump). The best advice I can give is find a Land Rover owners forum and snoop around about the model you want.


----------



## table1349

If you aren't driving one of these, you aint't drivng $#!%.
2015 Lamborghini Veneno Roadster | car review @ Top Speed


----------



## JerryLove

gryphonslair99 said:


> If you aren't driving one of these, you aint't drivng $#!%.
> 2015 Lamborghini Veneno Roadster | car review @ Top Speed


 If it isn't Top Gear, I'm not interested in their review


----------



## table1349

JerryLove said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you aren't driving one of these, you aint't drivng $#!%.
> 2015 Lamborghini Veneno Roadster | car review @ Top Speed
> 
> 
> 
> If it isn't Top Gear, I'm not interested in their review
Click to expand...

Lamborghini wouldn't let the clowns at Top Gear test driver a 4.5 million dollar car.  They are only making 9 of them.  They don't want one wrecked.  Besides if the BBC had to replace a 4.5 million dollar car what would the British watch on the telie after the BBC folded?:lmao:


----------



## JerryLove

gryphonslair99 said:


> JerryLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you aren't driving one of these, you aint't drivng $#!%.
> 2015 Lamborghini Veneno Roadster | car review @ Top Speed
> 
> 
> 
> If it isn't Top Gear, I'm not interested in their review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lamborghini wouldn't let the clowns at Top Gear test driver a 4.5 million dollar car.  They are only making 9 of them.  They don't want one wrecked.  Besides if the BBC had to replace a 4.5 million dollar car what would the British watch on the telie after the BBC folded?:lmao:
Click to expand...

 Dollars to doughnuts Top Gear gets their hands on one and puts smoke everywhere.

They have been given more expensive cars by the same company: Such as the Veyron and Veyron SS. (VW ownes both Bugatti and Lamborghini), and they drove those across the continent and at top speed respectively. The most expensive they've driven was actually an older Ferarri (a collector's item). 

It's funny when I see CNN review, without ever touching, a car TG has played with on their track.


----------



## imagemaker46

JerryLove said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerryLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it isn't Top Gear, I'm not interested in their review
> 
> 
> 
> Lamborghini wouldn't let the clowns at Top Gear test driver a 4.5 million dollar car. They are only making 9 of them. They don't want one wrecked. Besides if the BBC had to replace a 4.5 million dollar car what would the British watch on the telie after the BBC folded?:lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dollars to doughnuts Top Gear gets their hands on one and puts smoke everywhere.
> 
> They have been given more expensive cars by the same company: Such as the Veyron and Veyron SS. (VW ownes both Bugatti and Lamborghini), and they drove those across the continent and at top speed respectively. The most expensive they've driven was actually an older Ferarri (a collector's item).
> 
> It's funny when I see CNN review, without ever touching, a car TG has played with on their track.
Click to expand...


Agreed. It's not like the Top Gear guys can't drive, they have been driving most of the worlds fastest and most expensive exotics ever built and they drive them pretty well.


----------



## gsgary

imagemaker46 said:


> Agreed. It's not like the Top Gear guys can't drive, they have been driving most of the worlds fastest and most expensive exotics ever built and they drive them pretty well.



And JC was banned once and kicked off the programme for drink driving and was banned from driving


----------



## runnah

gsgary said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. It's not like the Top Gear guys can't drive, they have been driving most of the worlds fastest and most expensive exotics ever built and they drive them pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And JC was banned once and kicked off the programme for drink driving and was banned from driving
Click to expand...



Good lord, imagine if they could ban for you drunk photoing?! There'd be a sudden drop off around here.


----------



## imagemaker46

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. It's not like the Top Gear guys can't drive, they have been driving most of the worlds fastest and most expensive exotics ever built and they drive them pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And JC was banned once and kicked off the programme for drink driving and was banned from driving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord, imagine if they could ban for you drunk photoing?! There'd be a sudden drop off around here.
Click to expand...


If this were the case, I'd be banned on a regular basis when I'm travelling.


----------



## gsgary

runnah said:


> Good lord, imagine if they could ban for you drunk photoing?! There'd be a sudden drop off around here.



That would be me banned


----------



## hombredelmar

Now I know where to refer my friends to get to know more about cars


----------



## W.Fovall

canon is better... mainly because it was on sale at the time i bought it..


----------



## nicholaskong

I switched from Nikon to Canon a year back and never look back. Totally fall in love with Canon system. To me, 5DIII is the best camera for weddings.


----------



## W.Fovall

I had several  canon point and shoots growing up so the menu system was very familiar and easy to navigate.. the Nikon I tried seemed like had to push more buttons to get the same setting.  





nicholaskong said:


> I switched from Nikon to Canon a year back and never look back. Totally fall in love with Canon system. To me, 5DIII is the best camera for weddings.


----------



## hombredelmar

W.Fovall said:


> I had several canon point and shoots growing up so the menu system was very familiar and easy to navigate.. the Nikon I tried seemed like had to push more buttons to get the same setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholaskong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I switched from Nikon to Canon a year back and never look back. Totally fall in love with Canon system. To me, 5DIII is the best camera for weddings.
Click to expand...



My first camera was Nikon D100, I think that was one of the first digital DSLRs, then it got old and I gave it away. Since then I am using only Canons. To me, Nikons buttons and the way they are positioned are more practical even thought I am no longer using Nikon. That&#8217;s just my opinion.


----------



## hombredelmar

...


----------



## greybeard

Canon and Nikon can both be used to create great pictures.  The only big difference I ever noticed was in the way the controls feel.  The Canon control wheel has a looser feel and louder click than the nikon.  That is about it.


----------

